
OpenShift offers five free 512 MB app/MongoDB instances - LiveTheDream
https://www.redhat.com/openshift/blogs/its-big-its-free-its-easy-mongodb-on-openshift-keeps-getting-better
======
unjester
I work at OpenShift. On pricing: There are two models, the one quoted above
where you use your own EC2 account and get 30 free hours, and one where you're
running multi-tenant in our EC2 account entirely for free. On the second one
(called Express), the intention is to keep these free instances and have
people pay for additional capacity. It's a git interaction, languages are
Java, Python, PHP, Perl & Ruby, and we're giving away the largest free quota
of MongoDB so we can get your feedback.

~~~
ryanfitz
This is the first I've heard of OpenShift, from the sounds of it there are a
set list of applications/languages you can use on the platform? Are there any
plans for node.js support?

~~~
unjester
node.js and others coming. And the architecture is pluggable, so once we
enable 3rd-party plug-ins, they will come faster. :)

------
krmmalik
I still dont understand what GeoSpatial support and Map Reduce means. Anyhow,
i'm excited to learn that companies are offering solutions for MongoDB, it
gives me more confidence in putting together something in MongoDB.

I see they're also offering RockMongo GUI. Does anyone know how to get the
interactive shell working as per the example on the main MongoDB website?

~~~
unjester
Interactive shell (known as Mongo Shell) coming in one week. Also will have
ssh port forwarding so you can run things locally and connect to remote Mongo.

~~~
krmmalik
woo hoo. cant wait!! ;-)

------
praxeologist
You've got a little typo: "the ability TO tail" under log tailing

Looks neat though. I was looking for a place to work on some Mongo DB stuff so
I will probably try this out.

------
mrspandex
I don't understand how OpenShift is priced. The website does not seem to have
any information on it.

~~~
praxeologist
I think this is your answer: <https://openshift.redhat.com/app/flex>

Provide your EC2 info or -

Take advantage of Red Hat's free trial offer. The free trial includes 30 days
or 30 hours (whichever comes first) of free cloud resources from Amazon EC2.

The free trial is governed by the terms and conditions agreed to during the
registration process for OpenShift.

Please Remember:

OpenShift is in developer preview with no service level agreements.

* OpenShift should not be used for production purposes.

* At Red Hat's discretion, it may decommission the resources it granted as part of the free trial without notification, explanation, or backup.

* Users of OpenShift Flex are responsible for making backups of all their data

* After the expiration of the free trial, the resources and data on them will be deleted

* To maximize the time of your free trial we recommend that you stop your cluster when not utilizing it

------
gsiener
How long before we see a how to on "using OpenShift's free MongoDB instance
with Heroku?"

